# Small Soldiers vs Team Chucky



## Solon Solute (Jan 31, 2010)

Another attempt at originality...




Vs 



*Scen1*: With Prep.
*Scen2*: Without prep.


*Rules*:
- Each team is bloodlusted.
- Fight takes place in a large hardware store (Like Lowe's or Home Depot).
- Major Chip Hazard has a total of 30 men.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jan 31, 2010)

Small Soldiers have greater numbers, better weapons, and their smaller size allows for better mobility through the hardware store. Without prep time, they win with heavy casualties. With prep time, they win with minimal casualties.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 31, 2010)

Chuckie's family goes down, hard.


----------

